# Need advice as quick as possible



## QuinnQuiver

I am a pre-hormone transgender woman that is about to enter a cook prep internship and I have my asked my employer twice if she can give me the dress code for women(if there is a dress code). First was last friday she said she would be sending me an intake letter with all information including dress codes. I have tried to call her back get a hold of her this week and she finally called back while I was using the restroom yesterday. I got a hold of her again this morning and she said she had lost my information and so I gave it to her again. She gave me some details of the dress code(closed toed shoes, socks) but not all because she said she would have the dress code in the intake letter. I recieved an email from her which was the intake letter  but there was no dress code information I don't want to call her back because I am thinking she will send me the dress code information sometime today and I don't want to keep calling and looking like an unprofessional nuisance....I have been checking my gmail constantly for the last 5 hours and I have gotten nothing. I start work at this internship next wednesday and don't have any money to buy clothing but my job center said they would help with that but I cannot call them until I know what I need to wear or not wear. Can someone please advise on some appropriate work clothing for a female prep cook worker or chef? I don't care about being some dolled up like a pretty little princess or some **** like that since this is cook job not a modeling gig but I would like to be able to express some sort of outward femininity at work so my coworkers don't see me as a man. Are nurse scrub pants and shirts or leggings ok? how about tops?


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck on your new endeavor.  Check out this website for some ideas.  Womens Chef Wear - Happy Chef® Uniforms


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sure every program is slightly different, but I attended culinary school for a couple of months last year (had to withdraw for medical reasons) and here is what we were provided with as part of the first term's fees, or expected to have: 

two long-sleeved chef's jackets; 
plain white t-shirts to go under the jackets;
two pairs of thick chef's pants - ours had the checked pattern but I would think solid black would be fine; 
two hats so that all our hair was covered; 
two aprons; 
two side towels; 
black socks; 
non-skid shoes. You can get the shoes at Payless Shoe Source.

The chef's jackets and pants are made of thick, baggy material so if you spill something hot, you won't hurt yourself too badly  It's important to have those. We also could not wear any makeup or jewelry at all, except a wedding ring, in the kitchen.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Oldvine

I don't have a suggestion for you except to ask if there is a website for this organization that might have pictures of interns at work.   I can fully understand how frustrating it is to be wanting and needing information and the one with the information is floating along apparently unconcerned.   Best of luck to you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Is there any way you can just pop in to the restaurant and have a looksee for yourself?  Or does the place have a list of employees, maybe on their website, some of whom you could email and ask?  

Yes, very frustrating.


----------



## jennyema

Dawgluver said:


> Is there any way you can just pop in to the restaurant and have a looksee for yourself?  Or does the place have a list of employees, maybe on their website, some of whom you could email and ask?
> 
> Yes, very frustrating.



Good suggestion


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Comfortable shoes.  A must.  Be helpful and energetic,  absorb, reflect, and shine.  If you can click your heels at the end of the day, you will know you done good.    Good luck with your new endeavor.


----------



## QuinnQuiver

Thanks for all the advice and help so far!


----------



## Dawgluver

Please let us know how it goes!


----------



## menumaker

If I am 'hearing' you right I don't think this is so much about clothes as that is quite simple really. Dark slacks, not jeans, simple white t-shirt or short sleeved shirt should do fine, at least on day one with everyone else. I think what you want to know is how to 'accessorize' discreetly. So, could I suggest, perfectly clean hands and short nails and no rings, varnish or bracelets. If you have pierced ears then go for simple studs either gold, silver or pearl. You could get away with a fine neck chain if you wish I think. If you have longish hair,tie it back with a coloured band or 'scruchie'. If short, just wash it and go with it. Don't wear perfume only deodorant or a light eau de cologne. A quiet elegance and confidence is what you are setting out to achieve and you will. Go and enjoy learning to cook. You'll be fine. Hope I have helped


----------



## QuinnQuiver

how about a more tough skirt like this

Kilt-Wearing Contractor: Man-Skirts Are Suited to Spackling - Renovations - Curbed Philly

or a tough straight skirt that is suited for hard working conditions but is still feminine in look and design?


----------



## QuinnQuiver

Like maybe something with a tough material like this...

Amazon.com: Dockers Women's Alpha Khaki Skirt: Clothing
or this 

Amazon.com: Mountain Khakis Women's Oxbow Skirt, Retro Khaki Chambray, X-Small: Clothing

but perhaps with a lower to the ground hemline?


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi. I understand your concerns as best I can from here, but honestly, safety is more important than femininity in a commercial kitchen. There are hot burners, boiling liquids, sharp knives and people in a hurry to get things done. I really think safety should be the primary consideration.


----------



## QuinnQuiver

Ok I found something helpful.....
*Question:*Does wearing a skirt in a restaurant kitchen setting pose a safety hazard? 

*Answer:*OSHA does not have a specific standard or policy  addressing the wearing of skirts - any type of skirt - in a restaurant  kitchen setting. In general, section 5(a)(l) of the 1970 Occupational  Safety and Health Act, 29 U.S.C. §654(a)(1) (general duty clause),  requires employers to furnish employment and a place of employment which  are free from recognized hazards that cause or are likely to cause  death or serious physical harm to their employees. 

Unfortunately, OSHA cannot provide a more specific answer to your  inquiry due to the limited amount of information provided. *The degree of  exposure to restaurant kitchen hazards depends on, among other factors,  the work the employee is performing and the characteristics of the  employee's clothing. Employees may be exposed to sharp objects and hot  surfaces and substances, and risk being cut and burned. The exposure of a  greater amount of skin, whether from shorts, short skirts, or short  sleeves, can increase the likelihood and severity of burns from  splashing hot substances. The more loose-fitting the clothing is,  meanwhile, the greater the potential for the clothing to catch fire or  become caught in a machine.* Regardless of the potential hazard, exposure  also depends upon job responsibilities. For example, a waitress picking  up food orders in the kitchen is generally less exposed to the hazards  there than the cooks are. 

Although OSHA does not have a specific standard or policy regarding  kitchen apparel, we do recommend that kitchen staff, particularly those  working in close proximity to any of the various hazards described  above, wear protective clothing such as long-sleeved cotton shirts and  pants to protect from cuts and bums. For more information on potential  hazards in restaurants that relate to employee dress, please see OSHA's  website at http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/youth/restaurant/index.html.  This section of OSHA's website is directed towards protecting young  workers but the information and advice is applicable to all restaurant  workers. Information particularly relevant to your question is under the  Cooking and Food Prep tabs. 


*Sweet - anne burrell my new idol
*

*Anne Burrell:* The worst dish was definitely the pasta with the olives and pineapple. We didn’t get sick from anything, it was all cooked properly just did not taste good.





*RTVM:* I have to ask..you always have on a skirt when in the kitchen, is there a reason or is it good luck or whatnot?
*Anne Burrell:* You know, it’s just like wearing shorts. They are fun and comfortable but also girly and I love them.
*RTVM:* Do you cook

 a lot when you are at home and with your swamped schedule what do you do for fun in your spare time?




......so after reading the safety hazard thing how about wearing pants + non-wavy straight(aka non-loosing fitting) hardy material skirt? It also looks like from that site that Andy M. gave me that there is chef's capri's also...so how about wearing capris + non-wavy straight(aka non-loosing fitting) hardy material skirt?


----------



## QuinnQuiver

....then I would actually be doubly protected from hot material from the waist to the hemline

any arguments against?

After all these helpful dress code posts and advice my panic about urgency is going down a little ...after all there is still 5 days and 22 hours before I start on the 13th... thanks everyone that has posted so far!


----------



## GotGarlic

At this point, I think the question is how you balance the need for safety with your desire to project a certain image. Having unprotected skin involves a certain amount of risk, but I have seen chefs and cooks roll up their sleeves when the kitchen gets hot. OTOH, imagine yourself carrying an almost-full 20-quart pot of hot stock, stopping short as someone rounds a corner too fast, and sloshing some on your legs. 

I like Anne Burrell, too, but she's the chef so she gets to decide for herself. 

Since you're a bit calmer now, maybe you could try calling or emailing the supervisor again. Giving people a deadline often helps. You could say you're going shopping this weekend and need to know what to buy. Hope this helps.


----------



## GotGarlic

Reading over the replies again, I want to reiterate what menumaker said: no nail polish and trim your nails so that you can't see them when you look at the palm of your hands. No one wants them in their food


----------



## Addie

There is a culinary school in Cambridge and I used to pass it every day. They have a very large window where the public can watch the students working and learning. ALL of them wore the standard checkered pants and the instructors wore white pants. Even the woman. 

You can express yourself in different ways. Ear rings, a small amount of makeup, a nice neck chain and depending on how far you are in your hormonal treatment, a nice bra that shows through your jacket that you are not flat chested. There is a reason of safety for the clothing to be covering all exposed skin. 

You have two needs. One to express your femininity and to make sure you fit in with the rest of the students. I think the second need should be your primary one. Let your ability to learn and following instructions be your primary goal. Wearing a skirt on the first day of school, will make you stand out and give cause for the instructor to bring to attention in front of the whole class, that perhaps you should be wearing pants. To be on the safe side, wear pants.

You didn't state what kind of school this is. Is it in a college setting where you will be in a dorm type setting? Or do you report for school each morning from home. If it is a dorm setting, you can wear your street clothes when not in class. If it is the second setting, you can slip into the bathroom at the end of classes for the day and change into your street clothes. The other students will see you for what you are wearing. 

Good luck to both of your endeavors in life. I hope you find happiness in both of them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> There is a culinary school in Cambridge and I used to pass it every day. They have a very large window where the public can watch the students working and learning. ALL of them wore the standard checkered pants and the instructors wore white pants. Even the woman.
> 
> You can express yourself in different ways. Ear rings, a small amount of makeup, a nice neck chain and depending on how far you are in your hormonal treatment, a nice bra that shows through your jacket that you are not flat chested. There is a reason of safety for the clothing to be covering all exposed skin.
> 
> You have two needs. One to express your femininity and to make sure you fit in with the rest of the students. I think the second need should be your primary one. Let your ability to learn and following instructions be your primary goal. Wearing a skirt on the first day of school, will make you stand out and give cause for the instructor to bring to attention in front of the whole class, that perhaps you should be wearing pants. To be on the safe side, wear pants.
> 
> You didn't state what kind of school this is. Is it in a college setting where you will be in a dorm type setting? Or do you report for school each morning from home. If it is a dorm setting, you can wear your street clothes when not in class. If it is the second setting, you can slip into the bathroom at the end of classes for the day and change into your street clothes. The other students will see you for what you are wearing.
> 
> Good luck to both of your endeavors in life. I hope you find happiness in both of them.



An internship is done in a professional kitchen - a stand-alone restaurant or one in a hotel, convention center, resort, nursing home, etc.

What to wear really depends on the place. Where I went to school, we were not allowed to wear any make or jewelry in the kitchen at all, except a wedding band, because it could fall off into the food, and we were specifically told to wear white t-shirts with no designs on them under the chef jacket. Obviously, there is a very wide range of acceptable clothing depending on the place.

I would try really hard to get the information from the supervisor or someone else at the location - stop in if you can, as someone else suggested - and not try to guess.


----------



## menumaker

It seems that we are all singing from the same hymn sheet QQ. We are ALL listening to you and Addie has , in my opinion, summed up what we are all trying to advise you.I can tell it is a very big deal for you so maybe now you need to relax, take a few deep breaths, and listen to these folks on this site that have listened to you and taken the time to reply. No-one has set you wrong in what they have told you............promise.


----------

